# Old Bows



## wenz34 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've got 2 older bows that I no longer need and I'm not sure what to do with. One is from the early 90's the other is a later 90's model.

In cruising Craigslist and the classifieds here I have figured there isn't much of a market for them. If someone would give me $30 for the pair then great, but I'm not sure that's even a possibility. I don't want to give them away to a private individual that is just going to turn around and try to get get a few bucks for them, but at the same time I don't need or want them at my place any more. 
Does anyone know of an Archery Club, Conservation Club, or other type of Sportsmen's club that would take them off my hands and possibly put them to good use.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

What brand and model bows are you talking about?
<----<<<


----------



## wenz34 (Oct 4, 2010)

Older bow is a Golden Eagle Formula 3D I believe, the other bow is a maybe 1997-98 Jennings Buckmaster.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Bowfishing season, perfect candidates!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

What are the draw weights and draw lengths? I am looking for a used bow for my deceased friend's 12 year old grandson. 
<----<<<


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not sure where you are located, but Bay City Bowmen has a kids league and will often have a few bows at the clubs for kids who don't have their own equipment or just want to try Archery.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

I saw an SL 50 at a garage sale this weekend for 100 bucks I couldn't resist making an offer lol but they couldn't see their way to 95% discount


----------



## ChefT1985 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll buy them if you still have them!


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Heck, I still hunt with my 1995/6 PSE FireFlite. It kills deer dead! Although my age is starting to creep up, so I may consider something softer pulling.


----------



## michaeluad (Jun 23, 2017)

I just got one recently, it unfortunate I didn't come across this soon enough.


----------

